# benjamin sheridan .177 pump pistol



## cuban39 (Apr 8, 2007)

I paid $120 for one of these and 10 away from man old car window behind my barn the pellets just bounce off. Some types of pellets just flatten out. What pistol would crack or penetrate without going past $200. Or getting into a rifle. Good test of power, any cheap piece of junk can penetrate a pepsi can but how about side glass????????


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

why would you want to shoot a window.... any way use PBA ammo very hard or use BB's


----------

